# Ghost using Hagstrom RD clones on their new tour



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2017)

WHOOPS WRONG SUBFORUM



At around 3:00, you can see the Hagstrom logo.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2017)

Pretty cool, makes sense though, the other ghouls got their RDs from the Gibson CS. When they left, I'm sure they weren't leaving them behind.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Pretty cool, makes sense though, the other ghouls got their RDs from the Gibson CS. When they left, I'm sure they weren't leaving them behind.



IIRC the guy that plays the white guitar (Alpha) is an original member and I believe the main songwriter.

I guess Gibson didn't want to do a sig model, so they're working with Hagstrom, because they're Swedish.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC the guy that plays the white guitar (Alpha) is an original member and I believe the main songwriter.
> 
> I guess Gibson didn't want to do a sig model, so they're working with Hagstrom, because they're Swedish.



If you believe the hype the original guys are gone.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4713261&postcount=378

The CS RDs were actually leftover RD bodies from the 09-11 RD Standard production with necks from the CS with binding. Bell Kelliher had one too that he sold on eBay. At this point the RD shape is very much a part of their image so it makes sense they stayed with them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 25, 2017)

Huh, guess I heard wrong. I thought I heard one of the original guitarists was still in the band.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Huh, guess I heard wrong. I thought I heard one of the original guitarists was still in the band.



Hard to tell with these guys, but the story from Papa is he fired them all. The one that replaced Omega was using an SG on the last tour. Also, there was a Fireburst vintage RD being used at one point.


----------



## JD27 (Mar 25, 2017)

Good shot of the black one is this video. EMG 57/66 maybe? Looks like a logo on the cover.


----------



## jwade (Mar 26, 2017)

It's pretty obvious that it's at very least a new guitarist (white), bassist and keys. Couldn't tell with the drummer, seemed to have a bit more of a 'Pantera kick drum' thing going on though. 

The guitarist with the black...I guess RD still regardless of brand? Anyway, his mannerisms are *extremely* familiar. Like strangely familiar. White RD guy is clearly not the original guy, and struggled heavily with most of his lead parts. 

Still sounded quite good, but they've definitely got a significantly different feel happening. Almost like a bunch of North American players were hired.


----------



## jwade (Mar 26, 2017)

Also, these new videos (which I watched earlier tonight) made me do a double take. My headstock design from my 7 string SG build looks overly similar to the Hagstrom one. I had no idea that I was subconsciously lifting their design a bit (mirrored), check it out.


----------



## lewis (Mar 26, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> WHOOPS WRONG SUBFORUM
> 
> 
> 
> At around 3:00, you can see the Hagstrom logo.




the Norwich UEA video is my local city/venue. Whilst I did not go, I heard amazing things from their performance. Unbelievably glowing reviews all over my FB about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2017)

lewis said:


> the Norwich UEA video is my local city/venue. Whilst I did not go, I heard amazing things from their performance. Unbelievably glowing reviews all over my FB about it.



Yet you would have swore this was the end of Ghost judging by Youtube and Blabbermouth comments.


----------



## lewis (Mar 27, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yet you would have swore this was the end of Ghost judging by Youtube and Blabbermouth comments.





fans reaction vs Critical reviewers

FIGHT!


----------



## Hedon09 (Mar 27, 2017)

Now this is kind of a dream coming true. Love my Hagström Super Swedes and always thought it would be a great Idea for Ghost to team up with Hagström for Signature RD's. If they make it to a production model i'm sure as hell going to get at least one.


----------



## Hedon09 (Mar 28, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Ghostbc/comments/61sulr/windmill_ghoul_and_the_new_guitars_now_we_can/

Good picture of the white rd. One of the comments suggests, that hagström actually replied yes to the question if these will be available.


----------



## Chris O (Mar 28, 2017)

Ghost is all new members, minus Papa.


----------



## Tisca (Mar 28, 2017)

Hedon09 said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ghostbc/comments/61sulr/windmill_ghoul_and_the_new_guitars_now_we_can/
> 
> Good picture of the white rd. One of the comments suggests, that hagström actually replied yes to the question if these will be available.



Are all Hagström guitars cheapo range nowadays?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 28, 2017)

Tisca said:


> Are all Hagström guitars cheapo range nowadays?



They recently had the Northern series, that was made in Sweden. Don't think it lived too long though.


----------



## Glades (Mar 28, 2017)

It doesn't matter what brand guitars they use, they still make sh**ty music, in clown suits. lol


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 28, 2017)

Glades said:


> It doesn't matter what brand guitars they use, they still make sh**ty music, in clown suits. lol



I'm pretty sure those are clergy/pastor robes.


----------



## Hedon09 (Mar 29, 2017)

Tisca said:


> Are all Hagström guitars cheapo range nowadays?



I do own a Standard indonesia production super swede as well as two northen super swedes. The northen series definetely has better Pickups (Lundgren Design) and feel a little more resonant. This however might result in the thinner Body (3-4mm) compared to my indonesian production model. The Pickups of the indonesian model are not bad for an Import-Guitar however. Actually the best Pickups i've heard in that price range so far. Concernig craftmanship...All Hagströms I own and have played up to now were build flawless and played equally great. Call me a hagström fanboy if you like. I'm definetely looking forward to the Release of the RD Model


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 29, 2017)

isnt Simon Soderburg still with em? i thought he and Tobias were the only originals left. With dude from korn on keys now. Either way, even Fluff uses a clone now. Not sure why though


----------



## Blytheryn (Mar 29, 2017)

Glades said:


> It doesn't matter what brand guitars they use, they still make sh**ty music, in clown suits. lol



Real constructive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2017)

Glades said:


> It doesn't matter what brand guitars they use, they still make sh**ty music, in clown suits. lol



Forcing a kid to spend $7000 on a guitar and has edgy music opinions.

Lol


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 29, 2017)

Glades said:


> It doesn't matter what brand guitars they use, they still make sh**ty music, in clown suits. lol



I was wondering how long into this thread it would take for someone to say something  
I don't care for them either.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 29, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They recently had the Northern series, that was made in Sweden. Don't think it lived too long though.



The Northen series were/are Czech not Swedish, the models are Swedes.


----------



## Glades (Mar 29, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Forcing a kid to spend $7000 on a guitar and has edgy music opinions.
> 
> Lol




I didn't force anyone to do anything! I was just being supportive lol

Ghost are widely known as the Pop-Metal equivalent of Nickelback, so It's hardly an "edgy" opinion lol


----------



## Chris O (Mar 29, 2017)

Glades said:


> I didn't force anyone to do anything! I was just being supportive lol
> 
> Ghost are widely known as the Pop-Metal equivalent of Nickelback, so It's hardly an "edgy" opinion lol



Well...that's like your opinion, man. 

~the Dude


----------



## Dawson980 (Mar 29, 2017)

I asked Hagstrom yesterday and they are doing a production model of the Ghost RD soon according to Craig Smith at Hagstrom. Welcome to the stoke train boys.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 29, 2017)

Glades said:


> Ghost are widely known as the Pop-Metal equivalent of Nickelback, so It's hardly an "edgy" opinion lol



I mostly see TROO KVLT elitists and djent kiddes snob them. Other than that, Ghost seems like a widely respected band from what I've seen.  Nickelback has been the equivalent of a musical punch line since like... Forever. 



Dawson980 said:


> I asked Hagstrom yesterday and they are doing a production model of the Ghost RD soon according to Craig Smith at Hagstrom. Welcome to the stoke train boys.


----------



## Tisca (Mar 29, 2017)

Hedon09 said:


> I do own a Standard indonesia production super swede as well as two northen super swedes. The northen series definetely has better Pickups (Lundgren Design) and feel a little more resonant. This however might result in the thinner Body (3-4mm) compared to my indonesian production model. The Pickups of the indonesian model are not bad for an Import-Guitar however. Actually the best Pickups i've heard in that price range so far. Concernig craftmanship...All Hagströms I own and have played up to now were build flawless and played equally great. Call me a hagström fanboy if you like. I'm definetely looking forward to the Release of the RD Model



I was eyeing the Swedes since they were one of the few single cut guitars I found with 25.5" scale. Never tried one but I've heard they're great value. What's the deal with the tail piece?


----------



## Hedon09 (Mar 30, 2017)

Well, it's a coverplate for six individual string holder blocks mounted directly through a plate of plexi to the body. Hagström claims to improve the resonance of strings and body by doing that. While i can't truly verify wether that's true or just advertising talk all my three super swedes have a good amount of sustain and the northen ones are the most resonant and loud (unamplified) guitars I own.


----------



## Hedon09 (Mar 30, 2017)

Tisca said:


> I was eyeing the Swedes since they were one of the few single cut guitars I found with 25.5" scale. Never tried one but I've heard they're great value. What's the deal with the tail piece?




The 25.5 scale was a thing for me too, since i'm mostly on C# Standard or dropped B. The super swedes have the long 25.5 scale. The normal swede has a 24.75 scale.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2017)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I was wondering how long into this thread it would take for someone to say something
> I don't care for them either.



Me neither. All the hype, and when I listened on Apple Music, I really tried to give them a chance. But it's really underwhelming, and borderline awful at times. To each their own though.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 30, 2017)

The music isn't awful, it's just not what you'd really expect out of a hyped up metal band. Their music is pretty tame, soft, perhaps boring, to people who are into the kind of music that is typical around here.

If someone says they don't like Ghost, I don't question it because opinions differ. I don't like a lot of music that most people around here listen to. That doesn't make it bad. I do find it funny however, when people outright _despise _them strictly because of the hype and gimmick. Not even just Ghost, but anything popular. Periphery had some of it... Justin Bieber was a HUGE victim of the unwarranted hate, as was Skrillex. Djent as a whole is a victim of it, as were plenty of whole genres before. It's like, yeah... I don't like Jazz, but I'm not about to go out and berate people who like it and/or try to convince them that they're wrong for liking it. lol

On a semi on topic note, I've been gassing pretty hard for an RD lately. I don't know why either, considering I don't care too much for short scales, and the fret access is kind of iffy at best. For ....s and giggles I may have to get a kit guitar to sate the urge without spending any real money.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2017)

It's pretty awful, in spots. Sorry if you don't like me using the description, but that's just my opinion. The tame nature of it doesn't bother me; I listen to Porcupine Tree, Blackfield, Birds of Tokyo. It's just that Ghost is not very interesting.

I'm not offended or amused by their gimmick. I couldn't care less about the schtick. I'm also not berating anyone for liking it, or attempting to stop their popularity. It's a free country.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 30, 2017)

Dawson980 said:


> I asked Hagstrom yesterday and they are doing a production model of the Ghost RD soon according to Craig Smith at Hagstrom. Welcome to the stoke train boys.



This gives me chub


----------



## Chris O (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeff said:


> ...but that's just my opinion.



...and you know what they say about those...


----------



## Chris O (Mar 30, 2017)

Dawson980 said:


> I asked Hagstrom yesterday and they are doing a production model of the Ghost RD soon according to Craig Smith at Hagstrom. Welcome to the stoke train boys.



Cool - neat to hear that. I'd be interested to see how it stacks up to my RDs. 

The Belaguer that Fluff rocks seems cool, but a bit on the spendy side for what it is. I have a tough time paying $1K+ for a foreign guitar. The Eastwood is more in line with my thinking for price point. That said, I have 4 RDs, so I'm not really looking any more!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris O said:


> Cool - neat to hear that. I'd be interested to see how it stacks up to my RDs.
> 
> The Belaguer that Fluff rocks seems cool, but a bit on the spendy side for what it is. I have a tough time paying $1K+ for a foreign guitar. The Eastwood is more in line with my thinking for price point. That said, I have 4 RDs, so I'm not really looking any more!



And what RDs do you have?


----------



## MattThePenguin (Mar 30, 2017)

Ghost absolutely bring it live every time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 30, 2017)

Señor Voorhees;4724637 said:


> If someone says they don't like Ghost, I don't question it because opinions differ.





I agree. 

But to outright say "everyone considers Ghost bad" or say it as a fact... it's just not true.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris O said:


> ...and you know what they say about those...



That I don't give a crap if you like it or not?


----------



## Hedon09 (Mar 30, 2017)

some very impolite guys in this tread. i'm surprised.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 30, 2017)

Jeff said:


> It's pretty awful, in spots. Sorry if you don't like me using the description, but that's just my opinion. The tame nature of it doesn't bother me; I listen to Porcupine Tree, Blackfield, Birds of Tokyo. It's just that Ghost is not very interesting.
> 
> I'm not offended or amused by their gimmick. I couldn't care less about the schtick. I'm also not berating anyone for liking it, or attempting to stop their popularity. It's a free country.



To clarify, I wasn't ragging on you. You just said you don't like them and that's cool. I'm not out to question that. I was talking about the other dude and people like him who come into anything related to appreciating something just to leave non-constructive hate. lol

I won't question their hate either, but it just tickles me.


----------



## Rawkmann (Mar 30, 2017)

I used to be guilty of bashing on bands that I didn't personally care for, but it's just such a juvenile thing to do. Nowadays even if I don't care for the artists music, I'll at least appreciate all the work they probably put in making it in this increasingly difficult industry.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 30, 2017)

Hedon09 said:


> some very impolite guys in this tread. i'm surprised.



Some pretty thin-skinned ones too. 

Relax, no one's pissing in anyone's cornflakes. Ghost doesn't "suck", they clearly can play. And honestly the schtick is pretty cool, as is their Buckethead-level of commitment in sticking with it.


----------



## Chris O (Mar 30, 2017)

JD27 said:


> And what RDs do you have?



These...and a twin to the white one!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris O said:


> These...and a twin to the white one!



That is hilarious, we are like long lost guitar brothers. I traded my white one towards a McCarty over the summer though.


----------



## Chris O (Mar 30, 2017)

JD27 said:


> That is hilarious, we are like long lost guitar brothers. I traded my white one towards a McCarty over the summer though.



Lol! That is AWESOME!!!

Did your white one end up at The Music Zoo by chance?


----------



## JD27 (Mar 30, 2017)

Chris O said:


> Lol! That is AWESOME!!!
> 
> Did your white one end up at The Music Zoo by chance?



Not that I know of, I traded mine in to a local store in MD.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Mar 31, 2017)

Since people come to bash Ghost, I come to say they are fantastic. I've seen them live twice and they never disappoint!


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 31, 2017)

Just saw them live for the third time (1st as support for AIC & 2nd as headliner) and they've really progressed their stagecraft/production to the point where they're one of the best Metal shows around. 
Their performance actually reminded me of Rammstein in that they really bring the aggressive material and singalong moments but there's a lot of humour & innuendo between songs too.

Anyway.....both guitarists were using the Hagstroms tonight a black model and a white model both with black pickguards I noticed that they're not 100% identical though as the black model has white binding on the body & neck but the white model only has binding on the neck.


----------



## Hedon09 (Apr 1, 2017)

it seems there are two versions of the white one. i've seen pics of one with a black body binding and then pics of the one without binding you mentioned. will have a close look when i see them here in berlin


----------



## Hedon09 (Apr 2, 2017)

the model name seems to be fantomen which makes perfect sense considering it's a signature for a band named ghost.
thanks to harry long for the great picture.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lundgren pickups to complete the Swedish theme.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 2, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Lundgren pickups to complete the Swedish theme.



If it's anything similar to the Northern series, they'll probably be Lundgren DESIGNED, but not actual Lundgrens.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 2, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it's anything similar to the Northern series, they'll probably be Lundgren DESIGNED, but not actual Lundgrens.



Maybe in the production guitars. Apparently they have been using the Heaven 57 and Smooth Operator set though.

http://shop.lundgrenpickups.com/product/heaven-57-set



> "We are in the studio right now recording the new album, using Heaven 57® pickups.They sound amazing. We've also, since long, been using playing Smooth Opeartors playing live and both sets of pickups are really great. Quality."
> 
> Quintessence & Alpha of Ghost


----------



## PunkBillCarson (Apr 2, 2017)

What I personally don't understand is if someone doesn't like something popular, why go to that thread where there are more likely to be fans of the band than detractors, why not go to the Unpopular Opinions thread? 

Also, anyone know what pickups they were using before this? I believe they were Seymour Duncans, but I don't know what model.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 3, 2017)

PunkBillCarson said:


> What I personally don't understand is if someone doesn't like something popular, why go to that thread where there are more likely to be fans of the band than detractors, why not go to the Unpopular Opinions thread?



It offers the chance of a bigger dopamine high.

Its just the internet rage phenomena again, and it all boils down to simple biology. Humans go for the thing that gives them a hormonal high - this post by myself is a classic example, I more or less stopped posting on this site, but here I am


----------



## Great Satan (Apr 4, 2017)

When people say they don't like ghost, i just assume they gave a ....ty taste in music.
Like djent-core or whatever fashionmetal is popular these days to kids who had emo hair in '05 and hipster beards now.


----------



## vilk (Apr 4, 2017)

Great Satan said:


> whatever fashionmetal is popular these days.



Like Ghost? 


Satan, judging people for having "emo hair" or a "hipster beard" is frankly even more juvenile than knocking a band's music. You don't call people _poseurs_ in real life or something, do you? 

I'm pretty sure that presently Ihsahn (of Emperor) has a hipster beard, plastic frame glasses, and plays an 8 string guitar. Is he fashionmetal?


----------



## JD27 (Apr 4, 2017)

vilk said:


> Like Ghost?
> 
> 
> Satan, judging people for having "emo hair" or a "hipster beard" is frankly even more juvenile than knocking a band's music. You don't call people _poseurs_ in real life or something, do you?
> ...



Does that make him a Kvltster? Probably drinks the most frostbitten and grim PBRs ever!


----------



## vilk (Apr 4, 2017)

I wonder what a European person would even think about Pabst Blue Ribbon. Like, we think of it as cheap, not-so-great beer, but it did get it's name for having won the World's Fair or something.

Any of you Euros had the pleasure?


----------



## Rabsa (Apr 6, 2017)

Swedish retailer already leaked specs and prices for Fantomen models. 7995kr equals roughly 830&#8364;/890$.

http://www.emnordic.se/varumarken/hagstrom/fantomen-models


----------



## Hedon09 (Apr 6, 2017)

great, they even included the 25.5 scale. tobacco sunburst for me.


----------



## Tisca (Apr 6, 2017)

Rabsa said:


> Swedish retailer already leaked specs and prices for Fantomen models. 7995kr equals roughly 830/890$.
> 
> http://www.emnordic.se/varumarken/hagstrom/fantomen-models



That's a bit on the high side for a Hagström don't you think? Let's see prices when the big retailers get them in stock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 6, 2017)

Tisca said:


> That's a bit on the high side for a Hagström don't you think? Let's see prices when the big retailers get them in stock.



Looks like it comes loaded with real Lundgren pickups, instead of the stock Hagstroms. And a Tusq nut.


----------



## JD27 (Apr 6, 2017)

Lundgren Designed.


----------



## Tisca (Apr 6, 2017)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like it comes loaded with real Lundgren pickups, instead of the stock Hagstroms. And a Tusq nut.



Lundgren designed like previous post said and Tusq nut would add about 7 excluding bulk discounts.


----------



## Chris O (Apr 7, 2017)

Looks pretty cool IMO. That said, with everything going on in the Ghost camp right now, I wouldn't be surprised to see the band fold.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 7, 2017)

1 1/4" thick body!? Crazy


----------



## Andromalia (Apr 15, 2017)

vilk said:


> I wonder what a European person would even think about Pabst Blue Ribbon. Like, we think of it as cheap, not-so-great beer, but it did get it's name for having won the World's Fair or something.
> 
> Any of you Euros had the pleasure?



I drank Budweiser once, not keen on trying another american beer


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 16, 2017)

Phantom said:


> 1 1/4" thick body!? Crazy



They seem to be crazy heavy.


----------



## rahnvu (Apr 17, 2017)

Why did they have to make the back look like they dropped it ass down before the shape had set? Made me fall off the Fantom-train at least. For anyone interested in an RD that is specced exactly like the last reissue from Gobsun, check out boultguitars.co.uk. CNC'd and really cheap!


----------



## Hedon09 (Apr 19, 2017)

had a guy from a local music store asking the german distributor. the fantomen will hit the stores around june and be around 800&#8364; here. that's not a long wait.


----------

